# british bikes and american bikes.



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 15, 2012)

Been thinking about this,and it amazes me that back in the day,when i was riding round on my old raleigh bikes of the late 70,s early 80,s and after these times.they were the bikes to have at this time,and was our pride and joy as children. and across the water members on here would have had the top bikes to have and own and cruise round on thinking you was cool and ritely so you should have done. for us all and older members aswell into top bikes are all here all these years later talking about them.its brill and a class way to meet new people all talking about the thing we all love the bike.:o my favourite as a child was the Grifter made by raleigh and the bike to have in the late 70,s early 80,s it was a heavy bike but built to last and a top top bike,very stylish looking bike with 3 gears and the gears were a twist grip on the handlebar grip but used like a motorbike accelarator,very sylish indeed.made in nottingham in england.There was other bikes aswell that you was special if you owned as a child and loads more top bikes a round this time.
like the top bikes from what i can see when most on here would have been children in america would have been the scwinns and krates and loads more top looking quality bikes from back in the day,and i want to and would love to get into these bikes from america a lot more and find out about them a bit more aswell.hope some members on here will help,i would appreciate this.
i am loving the scwinn stingrays and bikes like these,class looking bike i think and 1 day i would love to own one,but like a friend on here has stated in his thread money in england is not brill and the prices i have been seeing for a real nice one is not cheap either,theres also the postage costs if was to buy a schwinn from america say,and this is half the reason english don,t buy bikes from abroad and vise versa,so we don,t really know a lot about american bikes,like americans don,t really know a lot about english bikes.and i think we should make this a subject i would love to change as i find it so interesting to know more about.open to questions if anyone wants to know about our bikes and will be happy to help if i can.
i would also love to put a picture up of a raleigh grifter to show you all.but i have no idea how to put a picture on yet as i am new to this.any help would be nice,and thanks all.


----------



## ukstingray (Jan 16, 2012)

very well said tony 
the 60s/70s had some great bikes in the usa ,and over here in england 
 raleigh grifter mk2 this model is nicknamed stars n strips because off the decals 




raleigh grifter mk1


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 16, 2012)

Good morning lee,thanks very much mate for commenting on my thread,as i did,nt know how to put it,and there,s loads more to explain as you know lee.also thanks very much for putting some pics up our beloved grifter.s as i don,t know how to put pics on yet.this should be brill if we et to know the american bikes and the americans and other countrys on here get to know our bikes,its got to be a good thing.anyways have a great day lee.speak to you soon.


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my much loved grifter,its called a mk2 prizzy blue.the prizzy name is because of the decal and its a 1980 model.anyways here it is.


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 16, 2012)

For anyone wanting to know more about the grifter and any other childs bike from around the late 70,s early 80,s please don,t hesitate to ask ukstingray or myself,as we are both very much into these bikes,and will help as much as we can.thank you.


----------



## kickback (Jan 16, 2012)

*Chopper*

When I was about seven ,my dad who had moved here from England in 1945 after WW2 bought me a 1970 Raliegh Chopper all my friends had Sting Rays and Krates. I sold it a few years later to buy a Schwinn 10 speed. 42 years later I have bought two Choppers, 1969 & 1970 to fill my child hood memories , riding them today makes me think I'm seven again.   P.S. I still have my 10 speed Schwinn Varsity.   Ed


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 16, 2012)

o wow what a brill story ed.really nice to meet you.so you have 2 choppers from england a 69 and a 70 well cool.i bet you do feel like a 7 year old again,is,nt it just the best feeling ever..i am going mad for a schwinn stingray or something similar but the money side of things are not brill at the moment.but maybe 1 day.i,m so glad to hear you are riding the good old raleigh,s to this day.i would love to see these if it is possible to put pics up of them and also your schwinn.anyways nice to meet you and hope we can talk more.have a great day.


----------

